# new to long day 21 protocol



## 19kaz76 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi

I'm on day 14 of buserelin injections on the long day 21 protocol. This is our 1st cycle of IVF so its all new to me. AF started on day 12 of the injections but has nearly stopped already even though it normally lasts for about 4 or 5 days. Is this normal on these injections? Also I feel really bloated and hungry all the time. I would love to chat to someone in the same boat as me as other people that I know who have been through IVF have been on the short protocol.


----------



## zedster76 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi, I'm due to start on long protocol on 16th May - no idea what to expect, I'll keep checking yourposts for updates to prepare myself  

x x x x good luck, Zoe


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*19kaz76*

      

*I wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here on FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that, There are many members here with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any Volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE
*A Rough Guide To IVF *CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------

